# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Freunde

## abehterev

Guten Tag!
Wann das lange in Schule ich anfing, Deutsch zu studieren. Auftrat in Universität, da gleichfalls unterrichteten Deutsch. Leider, Wortschat und Fülle der Ansprache nicht vermerkt sein, obgleich grammatikalische Anfangsgründe auffasst.
Es sehr beliebte, in Sprache und zu aufgeben Fragen zu praktizieren. Wer  beliebt, zu korrespondieren. Ich kann aufhelfen mit russischer Sprache. 
Sorry for half-automatic translate.
Ferzeiung fur main Deutsch! 
Грамматику не правил  ::  
Добрый день!
Когда-то в школе я учил немецкий. Поступив в университет, продолжил его изучение. Жаль, что запас слов и способность к общению - никакие, но вроде как грамматику я понимал (на тот момент).
Если кто нибудь соизволит попрактиковать меня в языке, то буду признателен. В свою очередь помогу с русским.
(перевод не точный) 
Спасибо.

----------


## bitpicker

Hallo, Abehterev! 
Ich kann dir beim Deutschlernen helfen. Aber benutze bitte keine automatischen Übersetzer. Ich möchte das gerne hier im Forum machen, nicht per E-Mail. 
Я плохо пишу и понимаю по-русски. Я могу помогать тебя учить немецкий язык. Но не используй автоматические программы, чтобы перевести. Мы можем работать здесь в форуме. 
Робин

----------


## abehterev

Ja, Gut, danke!
Automatishe programm benutze ich, dass befinde ich nach Arbeit, so habe eines Wörterbuch nicht.
Korrectiren Sie bitte meine alle Message.
Warscheinlich, haben Sie die Fragen der Russich?

----------


## abehterev

> Я плохо пишу и понимаю по-русски. Я могу помочь тебе выучить немецкий язык. Но не используй программы для автоматического перевода. Мы можем работать здесь в форуме.
> Робин

----------


## abehterev

Ich denke, dass habe ich nicht korekt geschrieben  ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Ja, Gut, danke!
> Automatishe programm benutze ich, dass befinde ich nach Arbeit, so habe eines Wörterbuch nicht.
> Korrectiren Sie bitte meine alle Message.
> Warscheinlich, haben Sie die Fragen der Russich?

 _Ich benutze ein automatisches Programm, weil ich es auf der Arbeit finden kann, ich habe hier kein Wörterbuch. Korrigieren Sie bitte all meine Beiträge. Wahrscheinlich haben Sie Fragen über Russisch?_ 
Im Internet ist es auf Deutsch nicht üblich, die höfliche Form 'Sie' zu benutzen. Man benutzt 'du'. Du kannst die Wörterbücher von mail.ru benutzen. Sie sind recht gut und enthalten auch oft gute Beispielsätze. 
Ich habe im Moment keine Fragen zu Russisch. Ich kann nicht gut genug Russisch, um dir etwas zu erklären. Ich kann dir Erklärungen auf Deutsch oder auf Englisch schicken.

----------


## bitpicker

Danke für die Korrektur.   

> Ich denke, dass habe ich nicht korekt geschrieben

 _
Ich denke, das habe ich nicht korrekt geschrieben._

----------


## abehterev

Danke für die Korrektur!   

> Ich habe im Moment keine Fragen zu Russisch. Ich kann nicht gut genug Russisch, um dir etwas zu erklären. Ich kann dir Erklärungen auf Deutsch oder auf Englisch schicken.

 Ich übersetze mit deutsch(englisch) besser, als auf den Deutschen. So man probieren kann! 
Es scheint, dass ich die Wendungen der Sprache gründlich vergessen habe.

----------


## abehterev

> Ich benutze ein automatisches Programm

 Ob ich die Form verwenden sollte: (haben + partizipII) oder prateritum?
zB: Ich habe ein automatisches Programm benutzen.

----------


## bitpicker

> Ich übersetze mit deutsch(englisch) besser, als auf den Deutschen. So man probieren kann!

 Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht.   

> Es scheint, dass ich die Wendungen der Sprache gründlich vergessen habe.

 Aber in diesem Satz ist alles richtig.

----------


## bitpicker

> Ob ich die Form verwenden sollte: (haben + partizipII) oder prateritum?
> zB: Ich habe ein automatisches Programm benutzen.

 Diese Form gibt es nicht, das Partizip ist falsch. Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:  _Ich habe ein automatisches Programm benutzt._  
Diese Zeitform nennt man auf Deutsch Perfekt.  _Ich benutzte ein automatisches Programm._ 
Das ist Präteritum. Beide bedeuten das gleiche, es gibt keinen Unterschied. Aber man benutzt Präteritum fast nur in der Schriftsprache (Romane, Sachtexte). In der gesprochenen Sprache, auch in einem Forum wie diesem, wo man sich unterhält, benutzt man eher Perfekt.

----------


## abehterev

> Ich übersetze mit deutsch(englisch) besser, als auf den Deutschen. So man probieren kann!

 Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht. 
Ich habe will gesagen:
From German translate better to German.

----------


## abehterev

Und kannst du mir sagen, warum es gibt auf Deutsch zwei form: Perfect und Prateritum, wahrend beide bedeuten das gleiche. (Ich weiss von ihrer Existenz, aber es ist einfach interessant.) 
Vielen dank.

----------


## bitpicker

> Ich habe will gesagen:
> From German translate better to German.

 Ich wollte sagen / habe sagen wollen: 
... 
Das verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Meinst du: ich kann besser aus dem Deutschen übersetzen als ins Deutsche? = I can translate from German better than to German? 
Ich fahre jetzt nach Hause, bis morgen! Deine Frage zu Perfekt und Präteritum beantworte ich auch morgen. 
Robin

----------


## abehterev

> Meinst du: ich kann besser aus dem Deutschen übersetzen als ins Deutsche? = I can translate from German better than to German?

 Ja!

----------


## Zaya

> Du kannst die Wörterbücher von mail.ru benutzen.

 http://multilex.mail.ru/dictionary?lang=4.0gr&word=  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/de  http://www.trworkshop.net/forum/view...579434#p579434

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by abehterev  Ich denke, dass habe ich nicht korekt geschrieben    _
> Ich denke, das habe ich nicht korrekt geschrieben._

 Ich glaube, abehterev meinte: _Ich denke, dass ich [meinen Post] nicht korrekt geschrieben habe._ 
abehterev, did you?

----------


## abehterev

> Originally Posted by bitpicker        Originally Posted by abehterev  Ich denke, dass habe ich nicht korekt geschrieben    _
> Ich denke, das habe ich nicht korrekt geschrieben._   Ich glaube, abehterev meinte: _Ich denke, dass ich [meinen Post] nicht korrekt geschrieben habe._ 
> abehterev, did you?

 Оля, спасибо за поправку. Да именно это. К сожалению, 5 лет без практики дают о себе знать   ::  
Ich denke, das habe ich nicht korrekt geschrieben. = Мысль, которую я неверно написал. Или: Я думаю, что никогда не писал это правильно.
Если мне не изменяет память, хотя, она мне изменяет  ::  
Ich denke, dass ich [meinen Post] nicht korrekt geschrieben habe. = Я думаю, что мой пост не был верно написан.
Я имел ввиду то, что написала Оля.
Я надеюсь, что правильно перевел? 
Danke für die Korrektur, Olya! Ja, es ist. Leider, 5 Jahre ohne Praxis lassen über sich wissen.
Ich hatte wegen, dass Olya geschrieben hat.
Ich hoffe, dass ich richtig übersetzen habe?

----------


## Оля

> Ich denke, das habe ich nicht korrekt geschrieben. = Мысль, которую я неверно написал. Или: Я думаю, что никогда не писал это правильно.

 Нет, второй вариант по-немецки звучал бы "Ich denke, das habe ich *nie* korrekt geschrieben".

----------


## abehterev

> Нет, второй вариант по-немецки звучал бы "Ich denke, das habe ich *nie* korrekt geschrieben".

 Ну вот и подумал что не двойное отрицание... Т.е. первое?

----------


## Zaya

> Я *имел в виду* то, что написала Оля.
> Я надеюсь, что правильно перевел?

 Откуда нам знать, на что ты надеешься. :P 
Как выразились на каком-то форуме, «„ввиду“ — это скорее угроза».  ::    http://gramota.ru/, «ввиду чего-либо» и «иметь *в виду*»  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/*de, «иметь в виду, подразумевать»* Впрочем, *Оля* уже употребила глагол _meinen_ в одном из сообщений этой темы. 
Let me try. )  _(Я) надеюсь, это я правильно перевел.
Ich hoffe, das habe ich richtig übersetzt._ _
(Я) надеюсь, я это правильно перевел.
Ich hoffe, ich habe das richtig übersetzt._
oder _Ich hoffe, dass ich das richtig übersetzt habe._ (твой вариант  :: ) 
Советую перестать переводить буквально. Как с русского на немецкий, так и с немецкого на русский.  ::  Для этого нужно обзавестись хорошей грамматикой (или учебником ::  и словарем (впрочем, словари и в Интернете есть, ссылки см. выше). Чтобы вспомнить, как устроен немецкий язык, и чтобы было где подглядывать управления глаголов (т. е. какой должен после глагола быть предлог и в каком падеже должно стоять дополнение). Вот, например, цитата из словаря: *übersetzen* *II* 
1) переводить (_с одного языка на другой_) _aus dem Russischen ins Deutsche übersetzen — переводить с русского языка на немецкий_
Готовая фраза, бери и пользуйся. (: Вместо того, чтобы лепить предлоги наугад.
Я понимаю, сейчас в голове путаница, но если регулярно заниматься языком, то все изменится. К лучшему.  ::  
З. Ы. Хочу спросить насчет _ввиду -> wegen_. Это был машинный перевод? (: 
* хотя… похоже, тебе здесь и так все объясняют )

----------


## abehterev

> Готовая фраза, бери и пользуйся. (: Вместо того, чтобы лепить предлоги наугад.
> Я понимаю, сейчас в голове путаница, но если регулярно заниматься языком, то все изменится. К лучшему.  
> З. Ы. Хочу спросить насчет _ввиду -> wegen_. Это был машинный перевод? (:

 Да уж, сейчас точно путаница. Про перевод мысли понятно, только фразы из головы не вытягиваются   ::  
Отчачти машинный, хотя старался составить правильно.
В голове путаница не столько от грамматики (ее вдолбили) сколько в синтезе фраз.
Например, с немецкого я понимаю не буквально, а вроде даже как раз то, что хотели сказать, а вот на немецком ничего сказать/написать не могу.
Как собака, все понимаю, а вот сказать не могу   ::

----------


## bitpicker

> Und kannst du mir sagen, warum es gibt auf Deutsch zwei form: Perfect und Prateritum, wahrend beide bedeuten das gleiche. (Ich weiss von ihrer Existenz, aber es ist einfach interessant.)

 Ich hoffe, dass ich es so erklären kann, dass du es gut verstehst.  
Früher gab es sicher einmal einen relevanten Unterschied, so wie es ihn im Englischen immer noch gibt. In einigen Fällen gibt es auch heute noch Unterschiede zum Präteritum. 
Beispiel: es regnete / es hat geregnet. 'Es regnete' ist eine Aussage über irgendeinen vergangenen Zeitpunkt. Das kann vor fünf Minuten gewesen sein oder vor fünf Jahren. 'Es hat geregnet' kann das gleiche bedeuten, kann aber auch eine Aussage sein, die einen Gegenwartsbezug hat. Z.B. 'es hat geregnet, deshalb ist jetzt die Wiese nass'. Man würde hier nicht 'es regnete' verwenden. Das Perfekt kann also auch für einen Vorgang verwendet werden, der zwar abgeschlossen ist (jetzt regnet es nicht mehr), der aber Auswirkungen auf die Gegenwart hat. 
Darüber hinaus ist in vielen deutschen Dialekten, besonders im Süden, das Präteritum völlig verschwunden. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass in diesen Dialekten die sogenannten schwachen Verben, die ihre Vergangenheitsform nur über eine Endung bilden, in ihren Präsens- und Präteritumformen kaum zu unterscheiden sind: er sagt / er sagte. Das -e der Präteritumform verschwindet beim Sprechen, so dass 'er hat gesagt' einfach eindeutiger ist. 
Robin

----------


## abehterev

Danke fur deine Antwort! 
Ich sehe, dass du im Forum Prateritum benutzest, aber nie Perfect. Warum? Du schriebst, dass man Präteritum fast nur in der Schriftsprache (Romane, Sachtexte) benutzt, aber man in der gesprochenen Sprache, und in diesem Forum Perfekt benutzt. Warum? 
Alles ist richtig? 
Entschuldigung sie bitte fur umlaut.  ::  
Andrey.

----------


## bitpicker

> Danke fur deine Antwort! 
> Ich sehe, dass du im Forum Prateritum benutzest, aber nie Perfect. Warum? Du schriebst, dass man Präteritum fast nur in der Schriftsprache (Romane, Sachtexte) benutzt, aber man in der gesprochenen Sprache, und in diesem Forum Perfekt benutzt. Warum? 
> Alles ist richtig? 
> Entschuldigung sie bitte fur umlaut.

 Wenn du nicht weißt, wie du einen Umlaut tippen kannst, dann hänge ein -e an den Vokal, also ue = ü, oe = ö, ae = ä. Die Punkte einfach wegzulassen ist falsch.  
Wo habe ich Präteritum benutzt? In unserem Gespräch hier ist fast alles Präsens, und dieser Satz ist sogar Perfekt:  
Darüber hinaus _ist_ in vielen deutschen Dialekten, besonders im Süden, das Präteritum völlig _verschwunden_. 
In der gleichen Nachricht habe ich allerdings auch Folgendes geschrieben: 
Früher _gab_ es sicher einmal einen relevanten Unterschied... 
Das ist einfach kürzer als 'hat ... gegeben'. Wenn ich etwas erkläre, versuche ich auch, nicht zu viel Umgangssprache zu benutzen - der Text ist also gleich etwas formeller als ein Gespräch. Es ist auch nicht falsch, Präteritum in der Umgangssprache zu verwenden, man verwendet es zum Beispiel häufig bei Hilfsverben: sein, haben, mögen, wollen, können, dürfen, müssen... Wenn man es jedoch sehr oft bei normalen Verben benutzt, klingt man belehrend oder eingebildet. 
Wichtiger ist jedoch, in formellen Texten kein Perfekt zu verwenden. 
Deine Korrekturen: 
Danke für deine Antwort! 
Ich sehe, dass du im Forum Präteritum benutztest (sprich das mal aus, dann 'benutzt hast' - was ist einfacher?), aber nie Perfekt. Warum? Du schriebst (hast geschrieben), dass man Präteritum fast nur in der Schriftsprache (Romane, Sachtexte) benutzt, aber man in der gesprochenen Sprache, und in diesem Forum Perfekt benutzt. Warum? 
Ist alles richtig? 
Entschuldige bitte die (fehlenden) Umlaute. 
Robin

----------


## abehterev

Die Umlaute werden kleben man müssen. 
Ist das Futurum Passiv oder nie? 
Oder: Die Umlaute muss man kleben.

----------


## bitpicker

> Die Umlaute werden kleben man müssen. 
> Ist das Futurum Passiv oder nie? 
> Oder: Die Umlaute muss man kleben.

 _
Die Umlaute wird man einkleben müssen._ 
Allerdings sagt man das so nicht. Besser: Die Umlaute werde ich kopieren müssen.  _Ist das Futur Passiv oder nicht?_ 
Das ist einfach Futur I Aktiv. Passiv wäre 'werden geklebt werden müssen', aber so etwas sagt kein Mensch. 
Übrigens musst du die Umlaute nicht kopieren. Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du? Wahrscheinlich Windows... In diesem Fall gibt es Tastencodes, mit denen du die Umlaute tippen kannst. Oder schalte auf deutsche Tastatur um; die Umlaute sollten auf der russischen Tastatur dann auf folgenden Tasten liegen: 
ö = ж
ä = э
ü = х
Und das ß = - 
Das sind jedenfalls die Entsprechungen auf meiner Tastatur. 
Robin

----------


## abehterev

Ich habe gemeint, dass ich die Umlaute (stiker) an der(?) Keyboard kleben werde und ich neue Sprache im Widows installieren werde.

----------


## bitpicker

Ach so! Das heißt: ich werde die Umlaute auf meine Tastatur kleben. 
Robin

----------


## Zaya

> Как собака, все понимаю, а вот сказать не могу

 Знакомо.  ::  
Ладно, я удаляюсь. ) Ich störe euch nicht mehr. )

----------


## abehterev

Robin! 
Und wie es besser ist, die Umgangssprache zu verstehen. z.B.  Präteritum mit seine Form: haben/sein + Partizip II.
Ich möchte verstehen, wie Die Träger der Sprache (native-speakers) fühlen das im Gespräch? Jetzt werde ich verwirrt. 
Danke.

----------


## bitpicker

> Und wie es besser ist, die Umgangssprache zu verstehen.

 Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht eindeutig, deshalb kann ich ihn nicht korrigieren. 
Korrigiert: _z.B. Präteritum mit seinen Formen: haben/sein + Partizip II.
Ich möchte verstehen, wie die Muttersprachler das im Gespräch wahrnehmen? Jetzt bin ich verwirrt._ 
haben/sein + Partizip II -> das ist Perfekt, nicht Präteritum. Diese Form ist normal in der Umgangssprache. Man würde viel eher sagen 'ich bin ins Kino gegangen' als 'ich ging ins Kino' (Präteritum). Je häufiger jemand im Gespräch normale Verben ins Präteritum setzt, umso seltsamer klingt, was er sagt. Normal ist Präteritum in der Umgangssprache nur für Hilfsverben, also die Verben 'sein' und 'haben' sowie 'wollen', 'können', 'müssen', 'dürfen' und so weiter. Das gilt auch dann, wenn diese Verben als Vollverb benutzt werden, also sagt man eher 'ich war im Kino' als 'ich bin im Kino gewesen'; 'ich wollte ins Kino', nicht 'ich habe ins Kino gewollt'. Insbesondere bei den Modalverben (also nicht 'sein', 'haben') klingt Perfekt sogar stilistisch schwach und ungebildet.

----------


## abehterev

> Und wie es besser ist, die Umgangssprache zu verstehen.
> 			
> 		  Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht eindeutig, deshalb kann ich ihn nicht korrigieren.

 In diesen Satz habe ich mitzuteilen folgendes: 
Das Perfekt hat die Form (haben/sein + Partizip II) und zwischen ihre (die Form) Teilen gibt es verschiedenartige Wörter. Und wenn man bis zu Ende nicht zu hören, dann die Bedeutung nicht verständlich ist.
Wohl gibt es einige Methode, um ich besser zu verstehen die Umgangssprache zu werden wurde?  (Не знаю прям как сказать по-немецки. По-русски: Возможно, существует какое-либо решение, для того чтобы я стал понимать разговорную речь? Времена тут точно напутал.)   

> haben/sein + Partizip II -> das ist Perfekt, nicht Präteritum.

 Ja, selbstverständlich (ich habe verwechselt)  ::

----------


## bitpicker

_In diesen Satz habe ich mitzuteilen folgendes:_ 
Mit diesem Satz wollte ich folgendes ausdrücken:  _Das Perfekt hat die Form (haben/sein + Partizip II) und zwischen ihre (die Form) Teilen gibt es verschiedenartige Wörter. Und wenn man bis zu Ende nicht zu hören, dann die Bedeutung nicht verständlich ist._ 
... zwischen ihren... Und wenn man nicht bis zum Ende zuhört, dann ist die Bedeutung nicht verständlich.  _Wohl gibt es einige Methode, um ich besser zu verstehen die Umgangssprache zu werden wurde?_ 
Gibt es wohl igendwelche Methoden, um die Umgangssprache besser verstehen zu lernen? 
Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst. Leider stimmt es, dass die Perfektformen das Verb an das Ende des Satzes stellen: ich *habe* heute sehr lange und in der vollen Hitze des Sommers fürchterlich schwitzend *gearbeitet*. Man erfährt tatsächlich erst ganz am Ende, welche Handlung gemeint ist. Das kann man auch nicht vereinfachen - das Verb steht immer am Ende. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob wir Muttersprachler besser darauf trainiert sind, auf das Verb am Ende zu warten, und ob das für Lernende eine besondere Schwierigkeit ist. Aber es könnte durchaus auch ein Grund dafür sein, warum sich das Präteritum in der Schriftsprache hält: die Handlung wird sofort klar, weil das Verb dann an der zweiten Stelle im Satz stehen muss, z.B.: ich arbeitete heute sehr lange... 
Robin

----------

